
Show HN: Get into physical computing with Docker and Raspberry Pi (workshop) - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/docker-blinkt-workshop
======
frik
What's the overhead of Docker when running on RPi? How many such small docker
images could be run on RPi3?

(RPi3 has 4 cores (arm8) and 1GB memory, like a 4 year old smartphone.)

~~~
KaiserPro
The overhead I suspect will mostly be IO bound, which is already at a premium
on the Pi.

~~~
alexellisuk
Use of Linux kernel features such as namespaces and cgroups (aka containers)
should have minimal impact on I/O. YMMV.

------
oulipo
Cool, if you are interested you can add 100% on-device Voice AI to your
Raspberry Pi with our platform [https://snips.ai](https://snips.ai)

